# 2001 maxima misfire under acceleration



## Dkarll88 (May 9, 2016)

My girlfriend has a 2001 maxima gxe with the 3.0 v6 and it is misfiring under load. Throwing two codes one is for #2 cylinder misfire and I believe the other is a knock sensor. I have replaced the number two coil and made sure it is sparking by holding it near frame while engine is running and it arcs fine. I think her uncle replaced the spark plugs but I didn't have a plug socket with me today to pull it myself and test spark from plug. I will be messing with it some more this week so any and all information would be appreciated. Thanks - Dan


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, if it's misfiring, it makes sense that a knock sensor code is stored, so I wouldn't worry about that code. Cylinder #2 is the front spark plug on the front bank, or, the one all the way to your left (on the bank closest the radiator) if you are standing in front of the vehicle and looking directly at the engine. Most misfires are caused by bad coils on these engines, so make sure the correct one was replaced. Pull the spark plug and make sure the proper NGK spark plugs are installed; if it has Champions or Bosch platinums, replace them! For a list of acceptable spark plugs, you can check the NKG site: www.ngksparkplugs.com
Occasionally, a bad connection in the harness connector for the coil pack is the problem. Repair pigtails are difficult to find, outside of a salvage yard, but WiringSpecialties.com does have a lot of Nissan repair pigtails available.
Another possibility is a bad fuel injector, which, if you are getting spark as you say and you find the plugs are okay, may be your problem. I would use a noid light to make sure that the ECM is firing the injector. If you have spark and the fuel injector circuit tests okay with the noid light, then, likely you have a bad fuel injector. It wouldn't hurt to do a compression test on cylinder #2 to be sure that's not an issue. I doubt that it is, by anything's possible!


----------



## Dkarll88 (May 9, 2016)

Yeah I looked up firing order to be sure it was correct coil pack. I was thinking a compression test wouldn't be a bad idea either. I wanna say that the fuel injector was replaced but again it was somebody else working on the car originally so I'm not completely sure what all he replaced and didn't replace


----------



## Dkarll88 (May 9, 2016)

Is there a way to test the injectors?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a "shade tree" method to test/clean a fuel injector:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rk0tKtiVic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLuAVhVp44Y


----------



## Dkarll88 (May 9, 2016)

Thank you. That looks very do able and a solid way to both test and clean the injector. Would it be safe to hit the stock maxima injector with 12v?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Each injector has two wires. One goes to the ECU for triggering the on/off operation; the other wire has a constant 12 volts, so yes to your question.


----------



## Dkarll88 (May 9, 2016)

Thanks you guys are better than most forums I've tried using.


----------

